# Désactiver le test RAM au démarrage



## erdj (14 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour à tous !

Petite question : quelle est la bidouille à faire pour désactiver le test de la RAM que le Mac fait à chaque démarrage et ainsi gagner quelques précieuses millisecondes...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'avais lu ca quelque part, mais je sais plus où... Vous êtes tellement forts que vous allez me retrouver ca en moins de temps qu'il faut pour le dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci d'avance.


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2001)

salut je ne te conseille cela que pour une partition classic par exemple, c'est un conseil d'ami (pour évitre un crash mémorable)

et ben, c'est simple, tu fais la combinaison de touches "pomme"+"alt" lorsque tu lances le tableau de bord "mémoire"

c'est tout


----------



## Gérard Bronner (14 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Une fois que tu auras fait la manip chronomètre la différence. Tu verras que ça ne vaut *vraiment pas*  le coup. Alors un conseil : renonce.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## roro (14 Octobre 2001)

je confirme, ça ne vaut pas le coup.


----------



## erdj (15 Octobre 2001)

Et ben voilà, qu'est-ce que je disais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci à tous, je vais aller tester ca...


----------

